# Hvac Problem I Had At Fredericksburg



## Tim P (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi all,

Thanks to Ghosty sending me the Carrier manual link, I figured out my problem. My unit was shutting down and the green light would flash 5 times. The problem was that the "Freeze probe" wasn't inserted into the evaporator coil as shown on page 15 figure 6.

http://www.commercialhvacservice.carrier.c...DF?SMSESSION=NO

I called carrier just to confirm and the rep said "yep, that is your problem". He said that if the probe dosn't sense enough temperature change it will shut the unit down. That makes sense since this was the coolest camping weather we have used the trailer. Anyway, I think someone else was haveing the exact same problem so I wanted to paas along. I will post in "Problems/solutions too. Thanks Ghosty!


----------

